# Peavey Transtube Supreme....need to get it cleaned



## Stittsvillian (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got a late '90s Transtube Supreme head I picked up and it crackles, pops and snaps when I use it.....drives me nuts. I suspect it needs a good cleaning cause it was stored in a dusty basement for about 8yrs. I'm in the Ottawa area......anyone know a reputable shop or person who I could bring it too?.....thanks in advance!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy and post often. Great group of people here.

You might want to send forum member *nonreverb *a private message. He is in Ottawa and does repairs.

This is his website:
www.toneonwheels.com

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

a frequent problem occurs when the input jack develops a bad solder connection to the circuit board. A simple re-solder of the connections there is a good place to start. Otherwise, try to spray cleaner into the pots but they may not be easy to get spray inside of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

If nonreverb can't or won't look at it try Spaceman Music.


----------

